# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Giao diện siemens cho Mach3

## plchmikeyword

Cái này em lượm trên mạng, thấy nhiều anh em đứng máy là tín đồ của siemens mà muốn chạy Mach3 thì khoác cho em nó cái áo. Trông cũng hay hay





Các bước vọc:

- Giải nén
- Copy vào thư mục Mach3
- Mở em Mach3, chọn View -->Load screens --> Chọn YarascreenV

Các bác download ở dưới để vọc nhé

YaraScreenV1.41280x786.zipYaraScreenV1.41280x786.zip

----------

Bongmayquathem, CKD, hminhtq, huyquynhbk, namtrung, Ryan, solero, vanlam1102

----------


## solero

Mình thích dạng này nhìn nó đúng chuẩn công nghiệp hơn.

----------

namtrung

----------


## plchmikeyword

Phiên bản 1.5:

YaraScreenV1.51280x786.zip

Info:
V1.5 (Current version).

Changes:

Diagnosctics mode ( in the Manual mode)
"Goto SafeZ" function

----------

